# has anyone fished cascade park



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

me and my friend went down there today and we seen one swimming up current i was thinking of trying it thursday has anyone else tried it lately


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Go at it. You'll be just fine.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good luck, if you ever want to meet up you know my AIM...


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Where is Cascade park?


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

cascade park is in elyria the black river runs in it


----------



## mazer (Oct 29, 2006)

kidfishingmaster said:


> me and my friend went down there today and we seen one swimming up current i was thinking of trying it thursday has anyone else tried it lately


maybe a little late to the thread but...

I went fishing for smallmouth at the end of last month/beginning of October. Usually I hit Cascade because I live 15 minutes walking distance from there (my dog loves it), so its close and therefore great after 5pm work. Keep in mind I just picked up fishing late this summer...

Anyway, i decided to try Burr Oak because the wife (fiancee actually, but we're just haggling over dates and people now) wanted to come and walk the dog. Good place to walk a dog, by the way. So I was utterly amazed at these big bulges/rises I saw while trying for smallmouth. Must have been steelhead feeding just below the surface. They weren't interested in my Hare's Ear or Wolly Buggers, but that's another story...

Just so happened Ely's Finest stopped by (checking fishing licenses, no less. That's a first! Seems a few people think you don't need a license to fish public parks) and we talked about steelhead. He pointed out something about Cascade wrt Steelhead spots that made a lot of sense. Seeing as to how touchy people seem to be about locations and photographs (those two threads took me by surprise), I decline to mention it here. But it seems in Winter a few strays try and jump the ford.

If you're an Ely native and wanna try Cascade, maybe I'll see you on the Black River this winter. Then I'll relay what the officer told me. But of course, the Black River is not stocked and so gets strays only. But it's off the "avoid skin contact" list now!

P.S. First year fishing, first year trying for steelhead. So take anything I have to say with a grain of salt.


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

i went down to burr oak today and the water was crazy i casted a couple times but it was to rough


----------



## mazer (Oct 29, 2006)

I've tried to make a point of checking the online stream gauges before I go. I went to Vermilion on Sunday just because I wanted to see what 3000+ cfs looked like. I'm starting to get a feel for how the numbers relate to river conditions.


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

i dont under stand that stuff really i just check the river and if it is down i fish it ussally


----------

